# New Aiycon/Illusion/Explorer Pro Self healing- (Alfred)



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Alfred has been hard at work creating some new products - All have slightly different properties .... Im sure he will be along to explain -Also I believe these are Self healing coatings










AYICON /ILLUSION / EXPLORER PRO is is formulated primary for clear coat protection against any contamination and enhance durability. It has an excellence adhesion to most type of clear coat i.e. water base or oil base. Due to the abrasion resistance, it will cause lesser swirl created while washing or wiping movement

After curing it form a thin film layer of 2-3 uMicron, planarising and very dense layer. AYICON is manifold for effective surface protection.

 VOC approved.
 Non dangerous good category.
 Wear and abrasion resistance.
 Easy to Clean.
 Low viscosity - Easy application and no flash off.
 Corrosion resistance - Alkaline PH12 - PH 14.
 Water repelling and hydrophobic effect.

High boiling point.
 Thermal and UV heat resistance.
 Room temperature curing without thermal lamp.
 Re-workable without re-polishing the process.
 Durability on bonding from 1 years to 2 years (condition apply in regards to Artdeshine Maintenance Plan).
 Hydrophobicity durability is from 6 months to 12 months


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*The new image and new management.*

Hi Thank to DW for the introduction of my new products range. Any question or dealership are welcome.









Thank everyone for the support.


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

Good to have you back Alfred


----------



## adrivlsn (Oct 26, 2020)

Indeed the Artdeshine products are good quality. I have tested few of them and I can say I become a huge fan. They put their money and offorts into deliver quality products rather then just marketing. Now in 2020 the Aiycon is one of the best coatings on the market.


----------

